# *Gender ring swing test* EXCELLENT!!



## sophieloafy

I did this test on my best friend last year and it predicted a boy (it swung back and forth).... she went on to have a boy. Then i did it on her step daughter it predicted a girl (it went around in circles) ... she went on to have a girl.
I just did it to myself.. and the ring is swinging back and forth like mad! I put it over my heart and it went around in circles (on account of me bein a girl) and then back over my belly it swings.. every time!! I just find it so strange.. and I will be totally freaked out of it IS a boy!
You should give it a go its fun. All i did was put my gold engagement ring on some cotton and held it still over my belly. Gradually you will watch it either swing or go around in circles..
Swing... boy
Circles.. girl
:happydance:


----------



## mumzie2b

i did this, and it was right for me.. i did it so many times, it also is ment to say any children you will have in the furture (first timers) and children you already have (if you have any) mine said the same every time, i did it on my mum and naighbour and it was right for them, its so strange.


----------



## mosh_girl

I just did it and it went in circles. I also did that online Chinese calendar gender predictor thing and it also told me that I was going to have a girl. I hope it's accurate :happydance:


----------



## Mummytobe85

Mine went back and forth then in circles, i already got a DD so maybe its saying im having a DS next? lol


----------



## cluckerduckie

Okay, I have to admit, I was a bit hesitant on trying this because I just didn't find any kind of accuracy behind it. I hung my wedding band over my mothers jacket and it went in circles. Held it over my heart, circles. Where I think lo is...still circles. hung it over my son, it swung back and forth. Decided to try it on my sister...went in circles!!!! :D :D :D :D :D :D 
Should I really get excited about this?


----------



## onemorebabe

Boy for me .. I did this on my first baby and it was right.. huh maybe ... Only time can tell...


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I did it a few days ago! Circle for girl :) Chinese calendar says boy, Mayan calendar says girl.

Of course, the Mayan calendar also ENDS in December so...I don't know how accurate that is ;)


----------



## sophieloafy

I think it would be interesting to come back when we know the sex and tell us all if it was right. 
Its something to do with the magnetism in the earth and in each male/female there is different magnetism ... i dunno.. i cant remember lol 
I hope its right for me i really want a boy :happydance:


----------



## sophieloafy

cluckerduckie said:


> Okay, I have to admit, I was a bit hesitant on trying this because I just didn't find any kind of accuracy behind it. I hung my wedding band over my mothers jacket and it went in circles. Held it over my heart, circles. Where I think lo is...still circles. hung it over my son, it swung back and forth. Decided to try it on my sister...went in circles!!!! :D :D :D :D :D :D
> Should I really get excited about this?

Do u want a girl hun ?


----------



## missymuffet

I've done this to myself several times and have had other people do it to me too. No matter who does it, it swings in BIG circles every time.. so apparently I'm having a GIRL!! xxfingers crossed!xx


----------



## ttc1st

My mum has been doing this test for years and it has always been right, every single time.
It shows girl for me, as does the gender predictor and the only friend I've told is convinced it's a girl, my intuition says girl too. I better get my mum to do the ring test for me to be sure I'd love a little princess although I'll be happy with either.


----------



## CKC1982

I did this test at about 10 weeks, It said boy even though I was willing and wishing it to say girl. LOL Sure enough, my gender scan revealed, I am having a boy LOL


----------



## mrav1

Wow! I want to try it! pls cna someone tell me how to do it as I have never ever done it before?

M
xx


----------



## paula181

Oooh I'm going to do this.....gotta find a ring and some cotton :thumb:

xx


----------



## foxiechick1

Lol I done this 3 times in a row to see what it says every time I held it over my son's head it swang back and forth, I then put it over my belly and it swung round in circles, I went back and forth between my DS and my belly and the ring was perfectly still before it started moving like crazy!! Ha I bet when I show DH when he gets home tonight it will do the complete opposite!! lol.

Will be very interesting to see though once we all know!


----------



## foxiechick1

mrav1 said:


> Wow! I want to try it! pls cna someone tell me how to do it as I have never ever done it before?
> 
> M
> xx

What you need to do is get on of your rings and attach it to a bit of cotton, then place it over your stomach and hold it there until it is still then just wait as it will start movin of it's own accord!! If it swings back and forth it's a boy if it swings in circles it's a girl!! Good luck and let us know what it says!! xx


----------



## mrav1

foxiechick1 said:


> mrav1 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! I want to try it! pls cna someone tell me how to do it as I have never ever done it before?
> 
> M
> xx
> 
> What you need to do is get on of your rings and attach it to a bit of cotton, then place it over your stomach and hold it there until it is still then just wait as it will start movin of it's own accord!! If it swings back and forth it's a boy if it swings in circles it's a girl!! Good luck and let us know what it says!! xxClick to expand...

Thank you for your reply. I was so impatient lol! Tried it with my hair and spooky!
I held the hair with the ring on my heart and it went in circles and over my tummy it went back and forth! I tried 3 times and all 3 times the same results! Still 9 weeks until I find out though. Thanks for sharing this.

M
xx


----------



## paula181

Mine came back as a boy :dance: and my gran has said I'm having a boy, she knows these things :thumbup:

xx


----------



## foxiechick1

mrav1 said:


> foxiechick1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrav1 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! I want to try it! pls cna someone tell me how to do it as I have never ever done it before?
> 
> M
> xx
> 
> What you need to do is get on of your rings and attach it to a bit of cotton, then place it over your stomach and hold it there until it is still then just wait as it will start movin of it's own accord!! If it swings back and forth it's a boy if it swings in circles it's a girl!! Good luck and let us know what it says!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I was so impatient lol! Tried it with my hair and spooky!
> I held the hair with the ring on my heart and it went in circles and over my tummy it went back and forth! I tried 3 times and all 3 times the same results! Still 9 weeks until I find out though. Thanks for sharing this.
> 
> M
> xxClick to expand...

You're welcome hair is a great thing to use!! Wish I'd thought of that!! Turned my house upside down looking for cotton!! lol. It's amazing how it's the same every time was same for me 3 times and again when I tried a bit later!! Please come back and tell us if it's right!! xx


----------



## mrav1

Thank you, I will for sure update.


----------



## cluckerduckie

sophieloafy said:


> cluckerduckie said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I have to admit, I was a bit hesitant on trying this because I just didn't find any kind of accuracy behind it. I hung my wedding band over my mothers jacket and it went in circles. Held it over my heart, circles. Where I think lo is...still circles. hung it over my son, it swung back and forth. Decided to try it on my sister...went in circles!!!! :D :D :D :D :D :D
> Should I really get excited about this?
> 
> Do u want a girl hun ?Click to expand...

Yes!!!


----------



## lrxjessica

So I tried this last night. Maybe I'm too early...it would go back and forth, then in circles and alternated between the two. Unless...I'm having twins and both? :shrugs:


----------



## katieeandbump

Omg ive just been doing this! balanced it over me and it went in circles (over my heart) then same on my belly... swung it over my 2 sons and oh and it goes back and forth.. and without fail no matter how many times i swap from us all it stays the same!!! soooo crazy!!! Hoping for a girl hope its right :) xxxx


----------



## sophieloafy

mrav1 said:


> Wow! I want to try it! pls cna someone tell me how to do it as I have never ever done it before?
> 
> M
> xx

Put ur wedding ring/ engagement ring on the end of a necklace chain or even a bit of cotton. Hold is as still as possible over your baby bump. then gradually it will move... swinging is boy circles is girl x


----------



## sophieloafy

lrxjessica said:


> So I tried this last night. Maybe I'm too early...it would go back and forth, then in circles and alternated between the two. Unless...I'm having twins and both? :shrugs:

Hun i think its too early to do it just yet, i did mine at around 5 weeks and i do it almost every day cus i am sooooo excited i really want a boy and it keeps saying boy :happydance:


----------



## skeet9924

I just did it, but I used a needle cause I was told that would work too..I dont have a wedding ring or engagement ring...anyways over my heart it went in circles...where i think my lo is it swung back and forth!! Hope its right!!


----------



## KitKaboodle

I did this for my DS..and it was right, didn't do it for my second (but should have lol) but did it for this lo and it says girl and lord know I'm praying for some female blood in my all male household LOL!! And my mother in law says were her last hope for a little girl and that's all she's dreamed since me and oh have been together is that
t we were gonna give her a granddaughter lol...no pressure though haha!!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

I think you can do it with any pendant, this is usually referred to as the pendant test. I used a pendant/necklace that I have with the coordinates for the church we got married in on it, and it was circular ;)


----------



## Hayleyemma

Ahhh is said girl! Well we will see im only about 5weeks pregnant and have a little boy already. But i dont want to get my hopes up, i woulcnt mind a boy as haiden would have some one to play with. Ooo im so excited!


----------



## sophieloafy

We should all definately come back when we know the sex and update :thumbup:


----------



## sophieloafy

I was just telling him about this and he was laughing at me. so i held the ring over him it swung back and forth.. then over my 2 yr old daughter it went in circles... then over my nephew and it swung.. then over me and it went in circles... then over my belly and it swung. he STILL doesnt believe me he thinks i am moving the string myself !! :dohh:


----------



## BeccaxBump

Mine says girl, it circles :). Hope it's right!
xoxox


----------



## sophieloafy

BeccaxBump said:


> Mine says girl, it circles :). Hope it's right!
> xoxox

mine says boy hun.. i really want another son. my eldest boy is 15 yrs old then i had 2 girls so i hope and pray this is a boy :happydance:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I hope it is for you lovely! Fingers crossed.
xoxox


----------



## salazjm218

I did this during my first pregnancy and it said girl and sure enough it was a girl. . .but my sister did it to me and the way she did it way different. 

She used a needle and thread and a pencil. you tie the needle and thread together and then attach the pencil to the end of the needle and it does the same thing. swinging is boy circle is girl. 

I just did it right now with my ring and a piece of my hair and its swinging back and forth. It's kinda creepy how it changes direction from my heart, to my tummy.


----------



## sophieloafy

I am so confident in it that i have changed my tickers to blue :happydance:


----------



## jojo1972

Mine circles when I do it so I'm gonna get DH to do it just to confirm :happydance:


----------



## T-Bex

Sorry ladies, but I just did it, and apparently, I'm a bloke! It did circles over my bump, but started swinging over my heart... 

But I'm going to try it again in a bit; I do love a good Old Wives Tale! ;)


----------



## jojo1972

jojo1972 said:


> Mine circles when I do it so I'm gonna get DH to do it just to confirm :happydance:

Yep definately says girl for me :happydance:


----------



## cluckerduckie

I am really hoping this is right within the next 5 weeks.Dh and I really want a girl. We are only having 2 children so it would be amazing if yoshi was a girl. :)


----------



## sophieloafy

T-Bex said:


> Sorry ladies, but I just did it, and apparently, I'm a bloke! It did circles over my bump, but started swinging over my heart...
> 
> But I'm going to try it again in a bit; I do love a good Old Wives Tale! ;)

Do it again :thumbup:


----------



## LittleAngel87

i tried this, it was right for both my ds, then its going for girl this time :happydance: only time will tell plus i feel icky all the time, i wasnt with the boys xx


----------



## Linden

I tested it over my cat first... :fool:

It went back and forth... and yes, he's a boy cat xD

So then tried myself and after a while it went in circles. So tried my bump and it went a little crazy and slowed down to circles... 

Hoping for a girl. But also half expecting twins.


----------



## sophieloafy

I also tried it over my dog and it said she was a girl.. which she is :haha::haha:


----------



## katieeandbump

We should deffinately do another thread when we all find out and see if the prediction was right :)


----------



## katieeandbump

Just posted this in 3rd tri :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-tri-ring-swing-gender-test.html#post20146933


----------



## Sweedot

Did this last night, but a slightly different version, I threaded a needle and rubbed the needle and thread once and then held it over my palm, it went in circles indicating my first baby is a girl, which she is.
I then rubbed the thread twice for the second baby, it swung back and forth, so this one is a boy...

I rubbed it again, three times, for third baby and it went in circles, third baby will be a girl.

I rubbed it four times, for fourth baby, it very lightly swung back and forth then stopped...so I feel perhaps this may be a miscarriage.

I rubbed it five times and held it over my palm and it stopped dead, did not swing or circle...so I guess we are having three or four babies, 2 girls and definitely one boy.

I tried the exact same test in my husband and the results were identical.

This has worked for our family for generations with 100 percent accuracy.


----------



## lrxjessica

sophieloafy said:


> lrxjessica said:
> 
> 
> So I tried this last night. Maybe I'm too early...it would go back and forth, then in circles and alternated between the two. Unless...I'm having twins and both? :shrugs:
> 
> Hun i think its too early to do it just yet, i did mine at around 5 weeks and i do it almost every day cus i am sooooo excited i really want a boy and it keeps saying boy :happydance:Click to expand...

I'll wait a couple weeks. For my son, I had dreams of a redheaded boy(even though I wanted a girl at the time) before I found out the gender. And he was born with red hair! So I keep waiting for the gender dream again lol. I also used my pendulum instead of the ring. I figured it would be the same thing, since it's used for divination purposes anyways.


----------



## onemorebabe

Sweedot said:


> Did this last night, but a slightly different version, I threaded a needle and rubbed the needle and thread once and then held it over my palm, it went in circles indicating my first baby is a girl, which she is.
> I then rubbed the thread twice for the second baby, it swung back and forth, so this one is a boy...
> 
> I rubbed it again, three times, for third baby and it went in circles, third baby will be a girl.
> 
> I rubbed it four times, for fourth baby, it very lightly swung back and forth then stopped...so I feel perhaps this may be a miscarriage.
> 
> I rubbed it five times and held it over my palm and it stopped dead, did not swing or circle...so I guess we are having three or four babies, 2 girls and definitely one boy.
> 
> I tried the exact same test in my husband and the results were identical.
> 
> This has worked for our family for generations with 100 percent accuracy.

SHUT THE FRONT DOOR... Seriously generations... Thats so cool!!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Holy crap I SOOOOOOOOOOOOO hope this is right for me!! I have my son here (little son is sleeping) and my two daycare kids, boy and girl. I just got them all to lay down and hung my ring over their hearts and it was accurate for all three doing it several times and from one to another. Did it over my heart, circle, did it nice and low on my belly and it circled!! Oh my gosh, I'm going to do this every week LOL!!! It seems to have good results.

I also remember one of my parents borders doing this when I was pregnant with my 2nd and my mom and I swore up and down it was a little girl, he hung it over my hand and it swung, obviously he was a little boy. And he spoke of how accurate it was throughout his family!! :happydance:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I just went and checked the third trimester third.. I hope the ones who weren't accurate didn't know how to tell if it was swinging out circling LOL.


----------



## sophieloafy

I REAAAAAALLLLYYYYY want mine to be acurate!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Have you tried this one?! I just did about 4 times, always the same. (Sorry if someone else posted it, I didn't check the whole thread).

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110717093810AAwVf8P


----------



## tntrying22

Mine swung girl! Im chinese gender predicted for a girl and have felt its a girl so hoping its right :) Course it really doesn't matter in the end :happy dance: I have two other pregnant friends and one is having a boy so I'm going to have them do it too!


----------



## skeet9924

the chinese predictor doesnt work for me, on some sites it says boy on others it says girl??/


----------



## sophieloafy

skeet9924 said:


> the chinese predictor doesnt work for me, on some sites it says boy on others it says girl??/

I dont rate the chinese gender prediction. Its the same for me too. On one site it said girl and on one it said boy!


----------



## spacecat

I just did this and it went in circles :happydance: I'm about 5 weeks and I always catch myself saying "she" and "her" :) will totally update when I know for sure!


----------



## AthenaPlusOne

spacecat said:


> I just did this and it went in circles :happydance: I'm about 5 weeks and I always catch myself saying "she" and "her" :) will totally update when I know for sure!

I also say "she" or "her" too without thinking about it, but when I THINK about what it FEELS like...it feels like a boy. So confusing!


----------



## Kissel

I did the test and it said that I should be having a girl. I am hoping for a boy, so I thought it was hooey and tried the Chinese chart thing-also girl. Fine! I'm going to look up other things! I have had the worst acne in my life the past couple weeks and not much of an appetite-both indicate a girl! Noooooo! :haha:

Husband wants a little princess, so if he's happy I will be, too. :)


----------



## spacecat

AthenaPlusOne said:


> I also say "she" or "her" too without thinking about it, but when I THINK about what it FEELS like...it feels like a boy. So confusing!

I slipped up the other day and said "he" instead too, so who knows. Maybe twins! haha:winkwink:


----------



## MummyPony

Did this last night

Held over our male cat - back and forth
Held over wife's heart - small circles
Held over tummy - massive circles - really forceful 

I swear I wasn't moving my hand at all!!!!

Oooh wonder if it's right


----------



## zilla

This worked for me. X


----------



## Tierney

Just done this and it swung back and forth for boy then eventually changed to circles could this be because I already have a girl? Also held it over my heart and little girl and circles both times, back to belly and was back and forth again for boy x


----------



## markswife10

It says girl for me! I hope it's right, DH and I really want a girl :) But if it isn't, we will have the most adorable baby boy ever <3


----------



## markswife10

spacecat said:


> I just did this and it went in circles :happydance: I'm about 5 weeks and I always catch myself saying "she" and "her" :) will totally update when I know for sure!

I do that too sometimes. I hope it isn't just hopeful thinking but could be... :shrug:


----------



## Chan35

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind if I join, I just joined up today :flower:

This is such fun, I tried the Chinese calendar, Mayan calendar and just did the ring test - all saying girl. I would be really excited if its correct, as I had an incredible relationship with my mom before she passed away 4 years ago, and I would love to have a similar mother-daughter relationship again at some stage. Of course I'll still be ecstatic with a little boy x


----------



## x-li-x

I just did this it says boy, my husband thinks im crazy haha x


----------



## Bun87

Haha going to try this tonight, sounds awesome if it actually works! Does it matter how far along you are? x


----------



## aimeefolds

I did it and at first it was just kind of hanging there not doing anything.. but then I tried it on me again (girl) then I put it back to my belly... after a few tries it finally started swinging and said.... GIRL!!!! :) 
But, does anyone know why it would do nothing at first?? I hope that isn't a bad sign.. 
I also did my cats and one said girl right away and then the other cat swatted at it so I couldn't do it. :)


----------



## Mrs5707

I just did it and it says boy!! I so hope it is true! My Chinese gender predictor says boy, too! Will update in a few weeks! :wohoo:


----------



## doggylover

Chinese say a girl...ring swing says a girl...Mayans say a boy. But they have the world ending before my baby is born so they can't know :haha:


----------



## x-li-x

doggylover I saw your name choice for girl is aubree, thats one of the two names we have for a girl , great name:) x


----------



## sophieloafy

Bun87 said:


> Haha going to try this tonight, sounds awesome if it actually works! Does it matter how far along you are? x

I dont think so hun x


----------



## sophieloafy

aimeefolds said:


> I did it and at first it was just kind of hanging there not doing anything.. but then I tried it on me again (girl) then I put it back to my belly... after a few tries it finally started swinging and said.... GIRL!!!! :)
> But, does anyone know why it would do nothing at first?? I hope that isn't a bad sign..
> I also did my cats and one said girl right away and then the other cat swatted at it so I couldn't do it. :)

Was it swinging.. cus swinging is a boy x


----------



## BeccaxBump

I really hope this is right! I want my girl 
Are you still feeling good about your result, Sophie?
xoxox


----------



## x-li-x

I looked this up online n half the sites say circles for girls bk n forth for boy and the other half the other way around. Like I've used several Chinese gender ones n most said girl then one said boy. Not sure I believe them but all good fun and never know could make a believer out of me yet! But I won't be finding out the sex so even longer wait for me :)


----------



## doggylover

x-li-x said:


> doggylover I saw your name choice for girl is aubree, thats one of the two names we have for a girl , great name:) x

After the ring swing I think we'll be having an Aubree! :haha: Although we haven't discussed whether its Aubree or Aubrey yet, and I'm not sure which I prefer.


----------



## Bjs2005

Ah! I did this with my wedding ring and a piece of hair, sitting at my desk here at work. It said girl when I had it over my heart, then boy over my belly...

Chinese gender predicter said girl, so who knows?

I was hoping for girl, but at least if I find out now that it could be a boy I won't be so disappointed at the gender u/s. ;) Still have a ways to go before that, though. DH is hoping for boy so he will be ecstatic over this news. I will have to try it on more people when I get home tonight.

I also tried the method of doing it over the palm of my hand. I rubbed the hair and ring once for first pregnancy and it said boy. Twice for second pregnancy and it said girl. Then three times and it said boy. Four times and it said girl. I then rubbed it five times and it just sat there--which is a good thing because I don't want any more than 4 kids. I did like the boy, girl, boy, girl...nice and even! I did this a couple of times and it did the same thing. It kind of freaks me out! I guess time will only tell if it is true, though.


----------



## x-li-x

doggylover said:


> x-li-x said:
> 
> 
> doggylover I saw your name choice for girl is aubree, thats one of the two names we have for a girl , great name:) x
> 
> After the ring swing I think we'll be having an Aubree! :haha: Although we haven't discussed whether its Aubree or Aubrey yet, and I'm not sure which I prefer.Click to expand...

Im getting mixed results, had a boy and girl since I first tried it, so Im non the wiser though I have a feeling we will be having a boy. I had both spelling written down too, but last 2 days I keep writing Aubree so at the mo that is the spelling, we have two boys names and two girls names picked out so not sure which it will be but will be one of the four! :) x


----------



## doggylover

X-li-x I am glad we aren't the only ones with names picked out so early!! I keep writing Aubree as well, so I suppose if this is a little lady we will go double e, or I might get myself in a muddle!


----------



## doggylover

Weirdly I just looked on baby centre and they have Aubrey, Aubray and Aubrie but not Aubree!


----------



## babynowplease

Probably can't use this with twins, right?


----------



## babynowplease

Is there any theory about why this would work?


----------



## x-li-x

Ooo more ways to spell it, think I prefer the first two though :)


----------



## cupcaker

sophieloafy said:


> I did this test on my best friend last year and it predicted a boy (it swung back and forth).... she went on to have a boy. Then i did it on her step daughter it predicted a girl (it went around in circles) ... she went on to have a girl.
> I just did it to myself.. and the ring is swinging back and forth like mad! I put it over my heart and it went around in circles (on account of me bein a girl) and then back over my belly it swings.. every time!! I just find it so strange.. and I will be totally freaked out of it IS a boy!
> You should give it a go its fun. All i did was put my gold engagement ring on some cotton and held it still over my belly. Gradually you will watch it either swing or go around in circles..
> Swing... boy
> Circles.. girl
> :happydance:

Exactly the same thing has happened to me when I tried (over belly and heart) I would love it if it really is a boy! But of course it matters not what it is :winkwink: interesting stuff though!


----------



## sophieloafy

BeccaxBump said:


> I really hope this is right! I want my girl
> Are you still feeling good about your result, Sophie?
> xoxox

I am feeling good about it :thumbup: I keep doing the ring swing test all the time and it never does anything other than swing :happydance:


----------



## aimeefolds

sophieloafy said:


> aimeefolds said:
> 
> 
> I did it and at first it was just kind of hanging there not doing anything.. but then I tried it on me again (girl) then I put it back to my belly... after a few tries it finally started swinging and said.... GIRL!!!! :)
> But, does anyone know why it would do nothing at first?? I hope that isn't a bad sign..
> I also did my cats and one said girl right away and then the other cat swatted at it so I couldn't do it. :)
> 
> Was it swinging.. cus swinging is a boy xClick to expand...


Nope no swinging.. just hanging there and then a jiggled it a bit and after awhile it started to go in circles.. I did it again when my husband came home and it went right to girl this time..


----------



## sethsmummy

Well after reading this last night I decided to do it when i when to bed! It swung in circles above my heart, and then when i put it over where i think bean is is swung side to side while it settled, and then once it had stopped it started going round in circles! So I for one hope its right.. my mothers intuition is telling me im having a girl and I was right about my first. My parents have also said Girl.. but then again.. they thought my first was gonna be a girl lol. how wrong were they. 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Keeping my fingers crossed :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## BeccaxBump

I think I might do it again tbh. Hopefully it will still say girl haha.
xoxox


----------



## Adoraza

just tried it. mine says boy. :)


----------



## ltbustle

babynowplease said:


> Probably can't use this with twins, right?

I tried with twins last night... don't know how many weeks you have to be before it's "accurate", but both times i tried, the ring swung in circles and then instantly switched to the pendulum motion. boy and a girl? That would be most awesome :) :) :)


----------



## future hopes

WOW i only just added a thread earlier talking about this very thing as i wanted to no wat ment wat. does a girl go round in circles and does a boy swing back and fourth. got OH to do this earlier, i got my engagment rind and threaded a strand of hair through and got my OH to hold it over my belly. it did nothing at first but then started swinging back and forth does this mean boy as im secretly hoping it is a boy:hugs:


----------



## x-li-x

mine was saying boy yesterday, Well I thought it was but its been blatent girl today lol, so who knows x


----------



## future hopes

oooooh thats confusing:wacko:
i did this last time at 11 weeks and it went up and down so BOY and i had a boy. and its saying boy again today. wont b doin it again ill just wait now. but will let u all no wen i find out sex:thumbup:


----------



## Remucar

I just did it and it went around in circles! I have two boys so a girl would be awesome! We shall see....
A little boy would be very welcome too into our family


----------



## future hopes

ooow it cud b a girl for u then hun. i have a girl and 2 boys but wud love another boy as this is mine and my fiancees 2nd and my fiancee sadly lost his brother back in the 90s so id love our son to have a brother so it will b the 2 arnold boys again. my OH wud love that. x:hugs:


----------



## Remucar

future hopes said:


> ooow it cud b a girl for u then hun. i have a girl and 2 boys but wud love another boy as this is mine and my fiancees 2nd and my fiancee sadly lost his brother back in the 90s so id love our son to have a brother so it will b the 2 arnold boys again. my OH wud love that. x:hugs:

I really hope you get your boy hun!! Im 37 years old so this will be our last for sure.... We will see!! Cant wait to find out


----------



## future hopes

this is our last to im 32 but im high risk because i had a liver transplant last year this pregnancy was not planned but we r very happy. but as im so high risk i wudent want any more just preying this one will b healthy and normol and not have anything wrong. scan on monday so nervous:wacko:


----------



## sophieloafy

future hopes said:


> WOW i only just added a thread earlier talking about this very thing as i wanted to no wat ment wat. does a girl go round in circles and does a boy swing back and fourth. got OH to do this earlier, i got my engagment rind and threaded a strand of hair through and got my OH to hold it over my belly. it did nothing at first but then started swinging back and forth does this mean boy as im secretly hoping it is a boy:hugs:

Yes hun, swinging is a boy. :happydance: Some web sites will tell you that circles is a boy but my secret sources tell me its not :haha:


----------



## staybeautiful

:haha: I just did this!! My ring started circling over my own heart, and then I stopped it and dangled it over my abdomen and it started circling :cloud9: I really hope it's right! While it was still circling I moved it away from my lower abdomen so it was dangling over the sofa and it stopped, and when I moved it back to the same place it started circling again :D I so hope it's right :happydance::happydance: I've been secretly hoping for a girl.... Not that I wouldn't be happy with a boy, but still...


----------



## BeccaxBump

Okay so I did this again, because I'm a nutcase right? I have a male dog and it swung on him, and my OH, and circled on my belly.
xoxox


----------



## I Love Lucy

It swung in circles for me so it's predicting a girl. The Chinese Gender Calendar also predicts a girl.


----------



## BeccaxBump

Ooo Lucy, do you want a girl?
xoxox


----------



## staybeautiful

Update!
When OH got home from work I tried it again, and did it over his heart, where it swung side to side, then moved it over my heart and lower abdomen and circles ahoy! :haha:


----------



## sophieloafy

My sister came round and i was telling her about it and she said i was crazy mad! :haha:
I showed her.. swinging over my OH, her son, my belly and circling over me, her and my two daughters. She said I was moving it :dohh:
So I got her to hold it the string... now she is a believer :happydance:


----------



## Weesa

According to the ring test I'm having a GIRL.. I shall find out in 13 weeks haha:thumbup:


----------



## x-li-x

What are you suppose to use as string for this test? Your hair, cotton, string , necklace ? Or anything ? X


----------



## katieeandbump

x-li-x said:


> What are you suppose to use as string for this test? Your hair, cotton, string , necklace ? Or anything ? X

i used cotton :) x


----------



## Laubull

I'm not even 6 weeks but have done this a few times and every time it's saying boy! I suppose we'll find out in April, fingers crossed all being well 
x


----------



## mandaxx

We used to do this as kids to see what we would have. Can't remember what it said though! I used my engagement ring on a chain just and it worked for me. I held it over my heart and it swung in circles, then over my tummy it swung side to side! I'd love a wee boy as I have two girls. Ages until I find out though!! The funny thing is, I moved it from my heart to my tummy without stopping it, and it stopped itself to move the other direction! xxx


----------



## future hopes

i used a strand of my hair:hugs:


----------



## sophieloafy

mandaxx said:


> We used to do this as kids to see what we would have. Can't remember what it said though! I used my engagement ring on a chain just and it worked for me. I held it over my heart and it swung in circles, then over my tummy it swung side to side! I'd love a wee boy as I have two girls. Ages until I find out though!! The funny thing is, I moved it from my heart to my tummy without stopping it, and it stopped itself to move the other direction! xxx

I am going to try it like this cus i always stop it and then put it over my belly


----------



## wookie130

I need to try this one...the Chinese Gender charts all predict I'm having a girl, and the baking soda pee test also gave me a girl result. I'm off to give this one a try with a bit of dental floss. LOL!!!


----------



## sophieloafy

wookie130 said:


> I need to try this one...the Chinese Gender charts all predict I'm having a girl, and the baking soda pee test also gave me a girl result. I'm off to give this one a try with a bit of dental floss. LOL!!!

what the heck is the baking soda pee test?
:shrug:


----------



## wookie130

Ummm...it didn't do anything? It just sort of dangled all still over my belly. No swinging, or circles. Neuter-baby, perhaps??? LOL!!!


----------



## wookie130

sophieloafy said:


> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> I need to try this one...the Chinese Gender charts all predict I'm having a girl, and the baking soda pee test also gave me a girl result. I'm off to give this one a try with a bit of dental floss. LOL!!!
> 
> what the heck is the baking soda pee test?
> :shrug:Click to expand...

You take some baking soda, and pour it into a disposable cup. Pee on it in the cup, and if it's fizzy or foams up, you're having a boy, and if it stays flat, you're having a girl! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsparoline

ltbustle said:


> babynowplease said:
> 
> 
> Probably can't use this with twins, right?
> 
> I tried with twins last night... don't know how many weeks you have to be before it's "accurate", but both times i tried, the ring swung in circles and then instantly switched to the pendulum motion. boy and a girl? That would be most awesome :) :) :)Click to expand...

There was only 1 baby on my 6 week ultrasound but when I did it this morning it circled on my left side and went side to side on my right :wacko: I'm going to beg my doc for another ultrasound when I go to my appt next week lol!!


----------



## sophieloafy

mrsparoline said:


> ltbustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babynowplease said:
> 
> 
> Probably can't use this with twins, right?
> 
> I tried with twins last night... don't know how many weeks you have to be before it's "accurate", but both times i tried, the ring swung in circles and then instantly switched to the pendulum motion. boy and a girl? That would be most awesome :) :) :)Click to expand...
> 
> There was only 1 baby on my 6 week ultrasound but when I did it this morning it circled on my left side and went side to side on my right :wacko: I'm going to beg my doc for another ultrasound when I go to my appt next week lol!!Click to expand...

baby might be impalted on ur right side? that would explain why it circled on ur left... cus its pickin you up?


----------



## RebeccaG

Great! I'm gonna try this. Wish I'd done it when I was pregnant with my son! 

Also quite fun! 

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/naming/knowing-gender-folklore/


----------



## future hopes

wookie130 said:


> sophieloafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> I need to try this one...the Chinese Gender charts all predict I'm having a girl, and the baking soda pee test also gave me a girl result. I'm off to give this one a try with a bit of dental floss. LOL!!!
> 
> what the heck is the baking soda pee test?
> :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You take some baking soda, and pour it into a disposable cup. Pee on it in the cup, and if it's fizzy or foams up, you're having a boy, and if it stays flat, you're having a girl! :thumbup:Click to expand...


lol i so have to try the baking soda test ive never heard of that, but it has to b done:hugs:


----------



## mrsswaffer

Me and my mum just did it, and it swung back and forth. :) I'm convinced already that I'm having a boy, and this has made me even more certain! Haha! We're team yellow, so won't find out until we see him/her!


----------



## kattyboop21

just attempted the ring swing with my Mom and it didn't really move, possibly only slightly side to side but that could have been my Moms twitchy fingers LOL....
So I guess (being supersticious) this is a bad sign....no movement means there is going to be no baby? :(


----------



## mrsparoline

sophieloafy said:


> mrsparoline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ltbustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babynowplease said:
> 
> 
> Probably can't use this with twins, right?
> 
> I tried with twins last night... don't know how many weeks you have to be before it's "accurate", but both times i tried, the ring swung in circles and then instantly switched to the pendulum motion. boy and a girl? That would be most awesome :) :) :)Click to expand...
> 
> There was only 1 baby on my 6 week ultrasound but when I did it this morning it circled on my left side and went side to side on my right :wacko: I'm going to beg my doc for another ultrasound when I go to my appt next week lol!!Click to expand...
> 
> baby might be impalted on ur right side? that would explain why it circled on ur left... cus its pickin you up?Click to expand...

Hopefully I can get a scan and then start guessing based on nub and skull theories :haha:


----------



## mrsparoline

kattyboop21 said:


> just attempted the ring swing with my Mom and it didn't really move, possibly only slightly side to side but that could have been my Moms twitchy fingers LOL....
> So I guess (being supersticious) this is a bad sign....no movement means there is going to be no baby? :(

I've had a couple of people try this out and for some reason, my husband can't get the ring to move much at all-I'm guessing he's a very bad conduit. Hopefully it's the same with your mom!


----------



## MileyMamma

I did all three, the chinese gender test, baking soda and ring and they all said boy :)


----------



## KitKaboodle

So ladies that have more than one child...I have another test...I did the ring on a string on my palm...you swing it over your palm...then lay it down on its side then pick it up and swing again...like I did it 4 times (four pregnancies) time 1 boy-ds 1, time 2 boy-ds 2, time 3-nothing MC at 12 weeks, time 4- says girl, after that no swinging so most likely last child....would love someone else to try and see what theirs says!


----------



## sophieloafy

kattyboop21 said:


> just attempted the ring swing with my Mom and it didn't really move, possibly only slightly side to side but that could have been my Moms twitchy fingers LOL....
> So I guess (being supersticious) this is a bad sign....no movement means there is going to be no baby? :(

Awww don't think like that hun. Try again in a week or so xx


----------



## MileyMamma

KitKaboodle said:


> So ladies that have more than one child...I have another test...I did the ring on a string on my palm...you swing it over your palm...then lay it down on its side then pick it up and swing again...like I did it 4 times (four pregnancies) time 1 boy-ds 1, time 2 boy-ds 2, time 3-nothing MC at 12 weeks, time 4- says girl, after that no swinging so most likely last child....would love someone else to try and see what theirs says!

Ok I held it over my palm and it went round and round then stopped then swung back and forth, I have a five year old daughter and this little one was coming up as boy :)


----------



## Eleanor ace

OK this doesn't work for me, boo! When I hold in over my palm it sometimes cirlces, sometimes swings. When i hold it over my belly it sometimes swings or circles, but sometimes it swings and then its like it's being pulled by a magnet over to my left side and starts circling. When I hold it over my heart it does... nothing. I'm broken :haha:


----------



## mrsswaffer

....or you're having boy/girl twins! Hehe! :p


----------



## Gertie beetle

I did this today. It indicated a boy, which is what my instincts are telling me :) will try again when I'm further along.


----------



## sophieloafy

mandaxx said:


> We used to do this as kids to see what we would have. Can't remember what it said though! I used my engagement ring on a chain just and it worked for me. I held it over my heart and it swung in circles, then over my tummy it swung side to side! I'd love a wee boy as I have two girls. Ages until I find out though!! The funny thing is, I moved it from my heart to my tummy without stopping it, and it stopped itself to move the other direction! xxx

I tried this last night. Usually I stop it myself but I put it over my heart and it was going in circles then i gently moved it to my belly and it stopped itself and started swinging! Its amazeball! I have been doing this ever since i was around 5 weeks pregnant and I am 8 weeks now and its still swinging over my belly :happydance:


----------



## Eleanor ace

mrsswaffer said:


> ....or you're having boy/girl twins! Hehe! :p

Ooh maybe! But then that also maybe means I'm dead as it doesn't swing over my heart :haha:


----------



## MrsEngland

It went back and forth with me and I'm having a girl, twice confirmed with scans!


----------



## mrsswaffer

Oooh, interesting!


----------



## KitKaboodle

I was having a girl confirmed by two scans with my second.....surprise when she was a HE when born lol! Wish I had tried the ring test with him


----------



## corgankidd

It was correct for me. The other one that was correct for me and everyone I know is the baking soda pee test! The calendars, mayan or regular, have been incorrect for everyone I know.


----------



## jogami

My aunt did it on my cousin, sister and I. At the time my cousin and I were pregnant with our firsts. Her prediction for my cousin was girl, then boy (she was team yellow). She had a girl, and now a son. Mine said, boy, girl, boy. I have a son and am pregnant with twin girls, don't plan on having anymore but I wonder if the ring said girl meaning for both girls, and if I had to get pregnant again after this it'd be another boy? My sisters prediction was boy, boy, boy then girl. She also has 2 sons and does not plan on having anymore. So for us its rung true :thumbup: not taking into account the whatifs, for those we'll never know.

*double post - on your other thread too*


----------



## NYGirl

Ok, i'm 13+2, did out over my heart little circles (relief, I am female after all!), moved it down to my little bump started making big circles decided to leave it eventually it started swaying and then after a while more it made circles again (couldn't be bothered to keep going, so no idea what was next)...def only 1 in there, so what does it mean?


----------



## 7981

I just did this. It did big circles over my heart and was swinging back and forth rapidly over my belly. I hope it's right! We already have 3 girls!!!


----------



## runnergrl

Hmm. I thought circles meant boy! With my first, I got circles while pregnant with him. I'm pregnant again and now it does circles, stops, and does circles again. Does this mean another boy?? I've been feeling like this one is a boy too. Interesting to see! We find out in 9 weeks


----------



## runnergrl

I just re-did it (hanging the ring over my belly) after reading this thread, sure enough, circles twice! I did it again over my left palm and got lines twice. Weird??


----------



## Mazzy17

Well according to the test im having a boy...guess i will find out in Feb :thumbup:


----------



## x-li-x

runnergrl said:


> Hmm. I thought circles meant boy! With my first, I got circles while pregnant with him. I'm pregnant again and now it does circles, stops, and does circles again. Does this mean another boy?? I've been feeling like this one is a boy too. Interesting to see! We find out in 9 weeks

ive read both versions. some say circles boy, back and forth girl, then others say the other way which most on here are too x


----------



## sophieloafy

x-li-x said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> Hmm. I thought circles meant boy! With my first, I got circles while pregnant with him. I'm pregnant again and now it does circles, stops, and does circles again. Does this mean another boy?? I've been feeling like this one is a boy too. Interesting to see! We find out in 9 weeks
> 
> ive read both versions. some say circles boy, back and forth girl, then others say the other way which most on here are too xClick to expand...

Its deffo swing for boy circles for girl x
My ring circles over me, my two daughters and my sister and my female dog, and swings over my belly, my son and my OH X


----------



## sophieloafy

Did this on my friend today she is having a boy definately from her scan.. it swung like mad :happydance:


----------



## sophieloafy

Anyone else having a go?


----------



## mrsc81

I'll be trying it later :thumbup:


----------



## mrsparoline

mrsparoline said:


> ltbustle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babynowplease said:
> 
> 
> Probably can't use this with twins, right?
> 
> I tried with twins last night... don't know how many weeks you have to be before it's "accurate", but both times i tried, the ring swung in circles and then instantly switched to the pendulum motion. boy and a girl? That would be most awesome :) :) :)Click to expand...
> 
> There was only 1 baby on my 6 week ultrasound but when I did it this morning it circled on my left side and went side to side on my right :wacko: I'm going to beg my doc for another ultrasound when I go to my appt next week lol!!Click to expand...

Just wanted to update-I had an u/s this week and there is definitely only 1 bebe in there, I'm pretty sure it's a girl (mother's intuition :) ), but we'll see!


----------



## mrsc81

It went round in circles... i think lol


----------



## Firefly83

Eleanor ace said:


> OK this doesn't work for me, boo! When I hold in over my palm it sometimes cirlces, sometimes swings. When i hold it over my belly it sometimes swings or circles, but sometimes it swings and then its like it's being pulled by a magnet over to my left side and starts circling. When I hold it over my heart it does... nothing. I'm broken :haha:


Its funny because I tried this test as well and mine seems to do a combination of the two. This is my first pregnancy and the ring seems to not be able to make up its mind. Twins do run in my family and I have always wanted them....Fingers Crossed! :)


----------



## Firefly83

Ok, so I read a little more on this thread and I decided to try it again. I tried it above my female (DNA sex-tested) parrot Harmony- It circles!! There isn't a boy here to try it on right now, so I got creative and got a scrapbook of my sisters first baby son. Sounds silly, but I turned it to a page that had only photos of him and the ring swung back and forth! 
So I decided to try it again on myself and it circles! Chinese Calender says Girl, and when the baby's daddy talks about the baby he always says "she or her or daughter" I hope this is correct because I want a girl! However as long as the baby is healthy I will be happy either way.


----------



## dollface85

I think Im too early to try this?


----------



## sophieloafy

dollface85 said:


> I think Im too early to try this?


You could always try but i would wait a week then do it xx


----------



## sharnw

Hi all :)
I tried it and the ring rocked back and forth :)
I might try it on the hubby see if it does the same lol


----------



## malia

I just tried it and it went in circles! :D


----------



## future hopes

did mine again and at first it span in circles then stopt and started swinging back and forth, wat does this mean? there is deffo only one babba in there:hugs:


----------



## Sparklegirl

ok, so all you do is slip a thread through the ring ( basically let the ring hang from piece of thread) hold it above your belly & see what it does???? is that correct.. im so excited to try it


----------



## future hopes

yep thats it but i used a strand of my hair as it says to use that on line, think u can also use a neclace chain:thumbup:


----------



## liams_mom

mosh_girl said:


> I just did it and it went in circles. I also did that online Chinese calendar gender predictor thing and it also told me that I was going to have a girl. I hope it's accurate :happydance:

Same here, nothing but circles and CGP picked girl for me as well. I guess now I just have to wait out another 5-6 weeks before a nub pic might give it away! and then another 7-8 weeks after that before I go in for the gender check. *sigh* :flower:


----------



## cckarting

it did circles above my belly everytime! chinese says girl, i'm hoping there right dh is wanting a daughter something fierce!


----------



## xCookieDoughx

I tried this when i was about 8 weeks and it span in circles, i truly believed this worked but i still couldnt get the boy feeling out of my head. And at a scan at 18 weeks it showed boy so it was wrong for me. I was happy i was having a boy cause thats what i wanted but disappointed that the ring test didnt work because i really believed it did....


----------



## future hopes

sophieloafy said:


> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> I think Im too early to try this?
> 
> 
> You could always try but i would wait a week then do it xxClick to expand...


hay hun wat does it mean if it starts swinging in circles then stops then starts swinging back and fourth? ive had several scan and there is deffo only one baby in there
:wacko:


----------



## sophieloafy

future hopes said:


> sophieloafy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dollface85 said:
> 
> 
> I think Im too early to try this?
> 
> 
> You could always try but i would wait a week then do it xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> hay hun wat does it mean if it starts swinging in circles then stops then starts swinging back and fourth? ive had several scan and there is deffo only one baby in there
> :wacko:Click to expand...

I havent a clue :shrug:

Maybe its picking up you (female obv) and the baby at the same time (mebbe its a boy?) :shrug:


----------



## future hopes

i did it over my daughters rist and it swang in circles and then i did it over my sons ant it went back and forth so its deffo the way u say. hope u right hun id love another boy. i cant believe there is a whole thread on this its really fastenated me for years.:hugs:


----------



## mummy3ds

Ive done it today and it span in circles so fingers crossed its correct as we have 3 boys and would love a girl. I have been very sickly in this pregnancy which I never had with the boys. We do not want to find out at our 20 week scan although both sets of parents want us to know lol


----------



## Serafina83

I did this today over heart circles moved to belly back and forth then back to heart again circles. Don't wanna get my hopes up too much though. Not many boys in the family. Chinese calendar said girl. Be interesting to see how many it was right for


----------



## Ready4BabyOne

How far along do you have to be before you can try this accurately?? I want to try now but I'm VERY early in my pregnancy!


----------



## MummyPony

Ready4BabyOne said:


> How far along do you have to be before you can try this accurately?? I want to try now but I'm VERY early in my pregnancy!

I'm not sure it really is "accurate" but we tried at about 6weeks and got very strong circles


----------



## mummy3ds

My friend did it today and she is overdue and knows she is having a girl, it spun in circles, she also did it when she was pg with her son and it went back and forth  
It is an old wives tale but these things do tend to be build on something!!


----------



## MummyPony

mummy3ds said:


> My friend did it today and she is overdue and knows she is having a girl, it spun in circles, she also did it when she was pg with her son and it went back and forth
> It is an old wives tale but these things do tend to be build on something!!

Oooh that's interesting! Can't wait till we know to see if it did work!


----------



## Chan35

Wanted to update you all - this was correct for me :happydance:


----------



## MummyPony

Didn't work for us!!


----------



## BroodyBlair

Anyone pregnant wiv twins or have twins do this as I'm getting boy an girl! Girl at bottom of tummy, boy about belly button! I'm 9.5wks so waiting for scan soon :):)


----------



## cupcaker

I hope the creator of this thread is okay.. she seemed to vanish and it doesn't look like she's logged on for a while. I've had a straight line back and forth every time with this test, but some family members are convinced girl..and have hence swung my thoughts too..I am really at a "absolutely NO IDEA" point. Less than three weeks to find out.x


----------



## msp_teen

I just tried it and it did a big circle! We'll see if its right in a couple months!


----------



## Annie77

I didn't do it with my 2 daughters as I didn't have a wedding ring. Tried it yesterday and it went back and forwards over my tummy but move it to my heart it goes round in circles.


----------



## hannahlouisex

I don't get it? Do you just hold the ring still over your belly on a piece of string? Dies the ring magically move by itself? I'm confused!


----------



## zoeb1234

Whens the earliest you can do it as i am currently 10 weeks and does it work with silver engagement rings?


----------



## Karenesque9

I held over my heart and spun in circles, over my belly and went back and forth... so maybe a boy? Chinese gender says girl. I've got a feeling it's a boy though 

Added: baking soda test says boy!


----------



## future hopes

It was wrong for me it said boy every time i did it so did the baking soda and i was told at my scan its 80% girl.


----------



## lunallena

I did this on my friend and it made circles, I told her "Girl" and she said you are right I just had an ultrasound and they said it was a girl!!!!
I just tried it on me and it says BOY I hope so because my husband really wants one and this is my last pregnancy.


----------



## clocktrasher

mrav1 said:


> foxiechick1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrav1 said:
> 
> 
> Wow! I want to try it! pls cna someone tell me how to do it as I have never ever done it before?
> 
> M
> xx
> 
> What you need to do is get on of your rings and attach it to a bit of cotton, then place it over your stomach and hold it there until it is still then just wait as it will start movin of it's own accord!! If it swings back and forth it's a boy if it swings in circles it's a girl!! Good luck and let us know what it says!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I was so impatient lol! Tried it with my hair and spooky!
> I held the hair with the ring on my heart and it went in circles and over my tummy it went back and forth! I tried 3 times and all 3 times the same results! Still 9 weeks until I find out though. Thanks for sharing this.
> 
> M
> xxClick to expand...

Haha, I was desperate for string and used a piece of hair, too, after reading about the test! This is sooo freaky! My gut has been telling me boy, baking soda test said boy, and most of the chinese gender tests said boy (I did a bunch hehe). I might as well start decorating in blue! Fun stuff :)


----------



## sanbibi

I will bring this back to life...my fizz test said boy and ring test girl...one will be right lol


----------



## missymuffet

Ring swing test always swung in huge circles every time I did it, which meant girl and baking soda test never ever fizzed for me so that indicates girl as well.

As it turns out.. I am having a little GIRL!!!


----------



## stellababy

i did the needle test which is the same as the ring test but it tells you all the kids you will have. 

you have someone hold a needle over your palm and it starts moving. every time it makes a circle means girl, and back and forth means boy. then the needle stops moving when its over

so my mom did this to me over and over and i got the same result over and over again-- got 1 girl and 1 boy. we did it to all the women in my family who already had their kids - mom, grandma, etc.. and it was right every time!

i already have a girl so we will see if this is true in a few months - if the new baby is a boy


----------



## AwesomePossum

I just did this and it was clearly girl right away! I have also done pendulum where you hold it over your palm or even just the table and ask it to show you a yes and then ask it to show you what no is (it will swing a certain way for yes and a different way for no and it varies). After that you can ask yes/no questions. I've asked once a week for the last 6 weeks and it always says yes for girl and no when I ask if I'm pregnant with a boy. I reaaaaaallly hope it's right! I've been dreaming about the same little girl for almost 8 years.

Good luck to all the mommies!


----------



## bumski

Lol this is great, I have just done it on me, Dh dd and even my 2 dogs and every one was correct, over my tummy it says boy! Time will tell :)


----------



## xhanne

Ive done this when i was pregnant with my son and it got it right!!


----------



## cupcaker

Reporting back many weeks on to say my ring swing and baking soda was correct, I'm having a boy. x


----------



## future hopes

i did all the tests, ring swing, needle and baking soda ALL said this baby wud be a boy but at my 20 weeks scan i was told 80% girl, i have a growth scan on wednesday and need to get them to check the sex again as they were only 80% sure sooooooo if it does change to boy then all the tests predicted rite but if it is indeed a little girl then all the tests got it wrong, the only test that said i was having a girl was the chinese gender buuuuuut that said i was having a girl in my last pregnancy and we had a healthy bouncy boy lol:haha:


----------

